# Would you trade an antique Accordion for a brand new upright Piano?



## osnapitzdaniel

My piano professor asked me if I want to trade my Enrico Roselli accordion which my grandfather bought in the 1950's for a brand new upright piano (I don't know the brand yet though.)

I don't really use the accordion and I need a Piano so bad because I'm a music student.

So do you think I should make the trade?


----------



## PetrB

I wouldn't trade two cents for a spinet, for starters. All spinets are garbage, and not worth anything for even a beginner student.

If you are talking a good condition, no problems vertical upright of 40 inches or taller, maybe. The piano really needs checking out.

That vintage (vintage = 40 to 99 years old / Antique is 100+ years old) accordion might be worth quite a lot in comparison to many an older upright. Uprights are produced by hundreds of manufacturers in abundance, and are often available for free if you remove them from an advertiser's home - they can't keep them, don't want them, etc.

Your accordion, though could be by comparison rather 'rare' and that much more valuable because of scarcity of available instruments on the market.

I would look to your local Craigslist first. Many a decent upright piano is available for 'nothing.' but you will have to move it. That can be several hundreds, depending on location, stairs, and availability of vehicle, friends, or if you need to hire any of that.

Get the accordion fairly appraised, at any rate, before you make any deals. Often a good auction house will have a free appraisal day - you will get nothing in writing, but a very canny verbal assessment of its market worth.


----------



## Philip

osnapitzdaniel said:


> So do you think I should make the trade?


Nope......


----------



## Krummhorn

I would not trade either ... those special keepsakes can be handed down to the next generation as something to share with your kids and their kids, too. 

I agree about spinets being out of favor - another good source for a good/cheap piano is a local charity or thrift shop. They usually need a good tuning, but some can be had for a few hundred dollars (US).


----------



## Cnote11

I, for one, would not trade a superior instrument for an inferior one.

Edit for helpfulness: PetrB's post was great advice. Check out this piano, appraise the accordion, try to find piano alternatives. Figure out how long this deal is on the table and make sure you iron out every nuance before going through with it. You're in the possession of what the person wants, and you can use that leverage accordingly. Either way, I love the accordion. I'll counter his offer by offering a mini replica of a piano that came with a game where you attempt to play a song on the piano by reading a card and having people guess what it is.


----------



## Moira

Definitely not! On all the grounds listed above. Post an advert in your local free sheets that you a music student looking for a piano to love and you may well find one that you simply have to move.


----------

